# Favourite Share Strategy...?



## still_in_school (2 November 2004)

Hi Guys,

just thought of simple topic, but just your favourite or even most simple share trading strategy.

personally mine is very simple, i just prefer trading stocks that channel... i will add some graphs, but theres no rocket science to my trading positions and plans, but just KISS

personally i find this the most proftable way, in my share portofolio, but also, its the same stocks that i just trade in and out of over and over again.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (2 November 2004)

AMP - Has an almost consistent channeling trend...


----------



## still_in_school (2 November 2004)

Qantas - Channeling


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2004)

SIS.

You trade options at support and resistance dont you?

This would be support and resistance trading rather than trend channel trading wouldnt it?

Are these actual charts youve traded?

My methods are longer term breakout systems and a Weekly Bollinger Band system adapted from info available on another forum.

They suit ma cause theya are as boring as hell and take minutes a day to trade.
Plus they make good money.


----------



## crashy (2 November 2004)

my strategy is quite simple.

bank shares

buy them at 6% yield. 
sell them at 5% yield.


----------



## RichKid (2 November 2004)

I do a similar thing to SIS using co issued options but use the options price chart instead for support and resistance. Problems include queues for orders and the obvious volatility since I trade low priced resource stocks. Also when only part of your order is filled it can get messy. I only do this type of thing from time to time as it's hard to find the right set up and risks can be high. Currently in AZROA, thinking of which must get to the AZR thread again.

These ideas are really good IMO hope we find more interesting methods.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 June 2007)

*bump*

Trawling the archives and came across this thread


----------

